# مبارك للجميع إفتتاح القسم الجديد



## المهندس (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

أبارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ..

فقد تم طرح موضوع كمقترح بإفتتاح القسم و كان التجاوب كبير من الأعضاء ..
و ها هو القسم يتم إفتتاحه ليخدم الجميع و ليستفيدوا منه بإذن الله ..

كما أشكر المهندسة مريم محمد علي على اقتراحها و متابعتها المستمرة ..
حتى تم إنشاء القسم و تكليفها بالإشراف عليه و متابعته و تطويره ..

القسم منكم و إليكم و أتمنى للجميع الفائدة ..
كما أتمنى المشاركة من الجميع في إنجاح القسم ..

وفق الله الجميع ..

و تحياتي لكم ..


----------



## يحي الحربي (15 مايو 2010)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عربة اخرى في قطار النجاح
ونتمنى للاخت مريم التوفيق والسداد
ولكم تحياتي وتقديري*


----------



## **اميرة الهندسه** (15 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام والرحمه


موفقين ان شاء الله... مريم بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله
مبارك لنا القسم الجديد....وخصوصا لاخوانا في قسم المساحة والطرق


----------



## mohammedkhairy (15 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء
ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والتوفيق للأخت مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> أبارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ..
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيكم مشرفنا الفاضل الأخ المهندس على مجهودك معنا
وإن شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا ونكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بنا
اشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم و تعاونهم ومساهمتهم معنا في افتتاح القسم من خلال مشاراكاتهم القييمة
اتمنى أن يواصلوا على نفس المنوال حتى تعم الفائدة و نستطيع من خلال هذا القسم تبادل الخبرات و التجارب بهذا المجال الرائع
شكرا للجميع.
وتفضلوا بقبول اسمى عبارات التقدير و الإحترام :84::84:.
المهندسة مريم محمد علي


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

يحي الحربي قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عربة اخرى في قطار النجاح
> ونتمنى للاخت مريم التوفيق والسداد
> ولكم تحياتي وتقديري*


أشكركم أخي الفاضل أتمنى ان نكون عند حسن الظن بنا
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
ونتمنى أن نرى مشاركاتكم القيمة معنا بهذا القسم
لكم مني اسمى عبارات التقدير و الأحترام
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

**اميرة الهندسه** قال:


> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> 
> موفقين ان شاء الله... مريم بالتوفيق


شكرا لكي أختي الكريمة أميرة على المرور الطيب
الله يوفقنا جميعا
م/مريم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 مايو 2010)

الى الامام يوما بعد يوم

الى الامام في رحلة نفع زملائنا المهندسين في شتى بقاع الارض

الى الامام و نحن معا نضع لبنة فوق لبنة في هذا الصرح العلمي الثقافي الهندسي المميز
ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ما شاء الله
> مبارك لنا القسم الجديد....وخصوصا لاخوانا في قسم المساحة والطرق


نشكر مروركم الطيب أخونا الفاضل خالد الأزهري
وفعلا مبارك علينا السم الجديد.
نسأل الله أن يفيد أكبر عدد من الأعضاء الكرام
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

محمد محمود خيرى قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء
> ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> والتوفيق للأخت مريم


شكرا أخي الكريك على المرور الطيب
نسأل الله العلي القدير التوفيق لنا و لكم
وأن يجعل كل عمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم
م/ مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (15 مايو 2010)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> الى الامام يوما بعد يوم
> 
> الى الامام في رحلة نفع زملائنا المهندسين في شتى بقاع الارض
> 
> ...


نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقنا جميعا و يسدد خطانا لما فيه صلاح و فائدة الجميع
ربنا يبارك فيكم أخونا المشرف الفاضل م/أشرف الكرم
نشكر مروركم الطيب بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## الصبا (15 مايو 2010)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> أبارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ..
> 
> ...



 اهنئكم على افتتاح القسم الجديد نظم المعلومات الجغرافية... وارجو من المشرفين على هذا القسم تعريفه للأعضاء حتى يتثنى لنا الأستفاده منه والمشاركات الفعالة به

وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## تولين (15 مايو 2010)

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه


موفقين ان شاء الله... 
*
*اتمنى لك التوفيق اخت مريم 
*


*بالتوفيق*​


----------



## سمندل السوداني (15 مايو 2010)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> أبارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ..
> 
> ...


مبارك 
القسم الجديد بألتوفيق
و مزيداً من التقدم
لملتقي المهندسين العرب

و مبارك
للاُخت الفاضلة مريم محمد علي
نفعها الله و نفع بها أخوتها
و مزيداً من العمل الدؤوب 
إن شاء الله
​


----------



## العبادي_079 (15 مايو 2010)

*مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافية *


----------



## محمد حسيين (16 مايو 2010)

مبروك للجميع القسم الجديد
متمنيا للجميع الإستفادة انشاء الله 
وللأخت المشرفة التوفيق و النجاح وكل المشاركين


----------



## melmokhtar (16 مايو 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله الى مزيد من التقدم و رفعة الامة


----------



## hhfifa (16 مايو 2010)

اتمنى للقسم النجاح وان يكون على نفس المستوى المتوقع من باقى الأقسام​ 
*كلمتان خفيفتان علي اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان*

*كلمتان خفيفتان علي اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان الي الرحمن من قالهما مئه مره غفرت له خطاياه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر وهما كنز من كنوز الجنه وهما : سبحان الله وبحمده وسبحان الله العظيم*
*:20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20::20: 

*​*
*


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك القسم الجديد والي مزيد من التقدم والرقي لمنتدانا ونبارك للاخت مريم علي اختيارها مشرفه للقسم الجديد ونرجو لها التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 مايو 2010)

اسأل الله ان يبارك هذا الافتتاح وان يعين مشرفتنا المحترمة وارجو ان يتم وضع مقدمة حول الموضوع للتعرف علية
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه مبارك القسم وان شاء الله تعم الفائده على الجميع*


----------



## sami20 (16 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام
مبروك للجميع افتتاح القسم الجديد ونحى اصحاب الفكرة 
والى الامام دائما.


----------



## صلاح الفهد (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## رفيق توفيق (16 مايو 2010)

*مباركه الى الاخيت مريم توفيق الى المشروع العالم العربى والا سلامى موفقه*

:19: مهندس ىرفيق توفيق 5]الى الامام يوما بعد يوم:58:

الى الامام في رحلة نفع زملائنا المهندسين في شتى بقاع الارض

الى الامام و نحن معا نضع لبنة فوق لبنة في هذا الصرح العلمي الثقافي الهندسي المميز
ملتقى المهندسين العرب مهندس رفيق توفيق ]:58:


----------



## حسان2 (16 مايو 2010)

مع أحر التمنيات بالتوفيق والنجاح للأخت مريم محمد علي​


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (16 مايو 2010)

ألف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد ,,,,
وأسأل الله أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع ........


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك لافتتاح القسم الجديد والى المزيد من التقدم والنجاح باذن الله
والف مبروك للمهندسة مريم على الاشراف


----------



## الشخيبي (16 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

مبارك القسم الجديد.. ومبارك الإشراف م. مريم...
نسأل الله أن يكون بادرة خير..وأن يعينك على مهمتك ويسدد خطاك..*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالتوفيق وعلى بركة الله.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نبارك لقسم نظم المعلومات gis على القسم المتخصص بهم وندعو الله عزل وجل لهم بالتوفيق والنجاح لما فيه مصلحة الجميع


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (16 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ننضم إلى قائمة المهنئين والمباركين من أخواتنا و اخوتنا الكرام في هذا المنتدى 
و نسأل الله ان ينفعنا بهم وينفعهم بنا ونبارك لإدارة المنتدى و لجميع الاخوة 
كما نبارك للأخت مريم لإشرافها على هذا القسم 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## م.بوليانا (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيييييق


----------



## marouan2 (16 مايو 2010)

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه


موفقين ان شاء الله... مريم بالتوفيق*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (16 مايو 2010)

*ما شاء الله
مبارك لنا القسم الجديد.
بارك الله في القائمين على هذا الصرح العظيم و وفقهم و سدد خطاهم
*


----------



## ابن العميد (16 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك ونتوقع شغل جميل 
ولو اي خدمة في خطوط الكنتور احنا جاهزين


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله

أسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يبارك لنا جميعا في هذا القسم وأن يجعله بابا من ابواب العلم ينتفع به الناس وأن يجعل أجر ذلك كله في ميزان حسنات من فكر وابتكر ونفذ ووافق وقام بإنشاء هذا القسم وشارك وبارك

اللهم ءامين

ويكفي أختنا مريم أن اسمها مريم

والصلاة السلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وعلى من أسموك على اسمها وعلى ابنها وعلى انبياء الله ورسله أجمعين

جعلك الله من الصالحات القانتات الحافظات للغيب بما حفظ الله

وأذكركم ونفسي قبلكم بكلام هو خير الكلام

كلام الملك العلام 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتاً حَسَناً وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِندَهَا رِزْقاً قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ هَـذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ إنَّ اللّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ{37} هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء{38} فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ أَنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَـى مُصَدِّقاً بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَسَيِّداً وَحَصُوراً وَنَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ{39} قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّىَ يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ وَامْرَأَتِي عَاقِرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكَ اللّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ{40} قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَل لِّيَ آيَةً قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلاَّ تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِلاَّ رَمْزاً وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ كَثِيراً وَسَبِّحْ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالإِبْكَارِ{41} وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاء الْعَالَمِينَ{42} يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ{43}آل عمران37 -43

أخوكم الفقير إلى عفو ربه

طارق بلال


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك لنا ولكم افتتاح القسم الجديد
نسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## GIS.ENG (16 مايو 2010)

*مشكورين*

السلام عليكم:15:
من محاسن الصدف أنني قيد الإيفاد لدراسة هذا الاختصاص
واعتمادي في هذا العام على أمثال هذا الموقع للوصول إلى دراية تامة بالموضوع قبل أن أذهب بإذن الله


----------



## kareem moh (16 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
واتمني التوفيق للجميع


----------



## tamersab (16 مايو 2010)

*مبروك للجميع
و عسى اله أنا ينفعنا و ينفعكم بهذا القسم المفيد*


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (16 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله 
ربنا يوفقكم يارب ونتمني لكِ التوفيق اختي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سمير شربك (16 مايو 2010)

كما تعودنا دائما بالجديد في ملتقى المهندس العرب
والقسم الجديد رافد ومنهل انشاء الله كبير لجميع أخواننا في الملتقى 
وبالتوفيق للأخت مريم محمد علي


----------



## jouini87 (16 مايو 2010)

*موفقين ان شاء الله... 

 اتمنى لك التوفيق اخت مريم 
*


----------



## طالبة الجنة (16 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله .... نسأل الله تعالى لكم التوفيق
مبارك أختي مريم ..... أسأل الله تعالى أن يعينك على هذه المسؤولية بمدد من عنده وأنت أهل لها بإذن الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ....ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله...
مبارك علينا جميعا".


----------



## anvar (16 مايو 2010)

مبروك ان شاء الله فاتحة خير


----------



## فتوح (16 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك
والشكر لله
ما اجمل التخصص وافتتاح الاقسام التي تخدمه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (16 مايو 2010)

يحي الحربي قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عربة اخرى في قطار النجاح
> ونتمنى للاخت مريم التوفيق والسداد
> ولكم تحياتي وتقديري*



بالتوفيق إن شاء الله والى مزيد من الرقي والتقدم خدمة لامتنا المجيدة


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (16 مايو 2010)

تسلمووووو يا شباب علي المجهود


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد
ومزيدا من التقدم باذن الله


----------



## م خالد عامر (16 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*​

* ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب*
*أول واكبر ملتقى عربي على الإطلاق 
*​

* والتوفيق والنجاح للأخت مريم*​

​


----------



## المهندسه عبير (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك الافتتاح والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## مودى هندى (16 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد .. بالتوفيق ومن نجاج الى نجاح .. تحياتى


----------



## mostafammy (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك لنا جميعا 
ووفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## safety113 (16 مايو 2010)

*مبروك*

بسم الله وماشاء الله والحمد لله والله اكبر
لولا الجغرافيا ماكانت الذاكرة
ولولاها ماكانت الحروب
وهي غاية السلام
الف مبروك وان شاء الله الى مزيد من الرفعة​


----------



## تميم الشبل (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## بسمالله (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك عليكم وعلينا ومزيد من التقدم والعطاء
موفقين انشاء الله


----------



## MG_Z (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد

نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد


----------



## م عامر (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ألف مبروك ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## ناجي الطريسي (16 مايو 2010)

*الى الامام يوما بعد يوم

الى الامام في رحلة نفع زملائنا المهندسين في شتى بقاع الارض

الى الامام و نحن معا نضع لبنة فوق لبنة في هذا الصرح العلمي الثقافي الهندسي المميز
ملتقى المهندسين العرب*​


----------



## GSAM (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق يا مريم


----------



## Hamdialsofi (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شا الله


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 مايو 2010)




----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (16 مايو 2010)

مبروك وان شاء الله يخدم الجميع


----------



## عادل 1980 (16 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعاً
وندعوا الله أن يوفق الجميع للخير


----------



## بودى59 (16 مايو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووك
والى الأمام


----------



## theblackangel87 (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك للجميع واليوم ولدت نجمه جديده في سماء العلم


----------



## Engineer-abu-arab (16 مايو 2010)

ألف مبروووك وإلى الأمام إن شاء الله


----------



## بولا (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ودائما الى الامام


----------



## ahmed tal3t (16 مايو 2010)

مبروك القسم الجديد وفى تقدم مستمر ان شاء الله


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وتستمر مسيره النجاح


----------



## محسن 9 (16 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله من نجاح الى تفوق اكثر نرجو الله التوفيق والسداد 
كل الشكر للاخت مريم على مجهودها 
كل الشكر لمهندسنا المهندس على الموافقة عمل موفق في ميزان حسناته 
كل الشكر لجميع اسرة المنتدى وبهم نرتقي ونعلو بعلومنا وهذا القسم منكم واليكم والكل مستفيد انشاء الله


----------



## ENGMENG (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام


----------



## أم الفتح (16 مايو 2010)

*وفقكم الله*

دعواتي بالتوفيق يا مريم و جميع المهتمين بهذه الساحة


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (16 مايو 2010)

*بادرة ممتازة لافتتاح قسم نظام الـ gis*



المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> أبارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ..
> 
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الأخ العزيز المهندس

  المشرف العام

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبروك لنا جميعاً لافتتاح قسم نظام المعلومات الجغرافي gis بمنتدانا لأهميته في حياتنا العملية ، ومبروك للزميلة مريم محمد علي على إشرافها على القسم ، وإن شاء الله تعالى سنكون العون لها للنجاح في مهامها والله ولي التوفيق .


----------



## Ayman (16 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك لملتقى ة اعضاءه و الادارة 
و ان شاء الله تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## salwan (16 مايو 2010)

مبروك لكم ولنا ولجميع الاخوة الاعضاء وبالاخص الاخت المشرفة ومعا للامام


----------



## هبه مصطفى (16 مايو 2010)

للامام دائما ومنتظريين كل جديد


----------



## abdallahothman (16 مايو 2010)

نشكرلكم اهتمامكم ومثابرتكم وها انتم وقد وصلتم لما يريد الجميع .نبارك للجميع وجعله الله قسما مباركا لخدمه الاعضاء وغيرهم من هده الامه


----------



## المعتضد بالله (16 مايو 2010)

أشكر مشرفنا الفاضل (المهندس)،​ 
والأخت (مريم) على جهودهم في افتتاح هذا القسم الهام،​ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا.​


----------



## العجمىى (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك والى الامام دائماااااااااااااااا


----------



## salahfashour (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق والتقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

الإخوة الكرام أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
تحية تقدير و إحترام و بعد
أشكركم جزيل الشكر على تفاعلكم و مشاركتم بالموضوع، وأسأل الله العلي القدير أن يلهمنا التوفيق وسداد الخطى جميعا حتى نرفع شأن هذه الأمة عاليا بين الأمم
اشكر كل من ساهم بمشاركاته و مروره و تعليقه بالموضوع منذ بدايته
كما لا يفوتني أن أشكر بالمناسبة الإخوة الكرام الذين تفاعلو سريعا مع افتتاح القسم و تقدموا بتهانيهم و دعواتهم الفاضلة جزاكم الله كل خير
فالقسم بكم و لكم وما مريم محمد علي إلا دالة على خير نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفقنا جميعا و نستطيع من خلال هذا الصرح العلمي الكبير تبادل الخبرات و المعارف و التجارب كل في مجال عمله و تخصصه
بارك الله فيكم جميعا و شكرا لكم إخواني الكرام كل ب‘سمه دون استثناء
ارجو من كل الإخوة الكرام ممن لديهم خبرة في هذا المجال مد يد العون ولو بأبسط معلومه
هناك دوما من هو في حاجة للعلم مهما بسطت معلوماته 
أختكم في الله المهندسة مريم محمد علي


----------



## عمراياد (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ياربي


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (16 مايو 2010)

مبروك إفتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (16 مايو 2010)

ميارك علينا احنا ه> هذا القسم وانا فعلا محتاجاه في عملي كتير وربنا يوفق الاخت مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق لنا ولكم أخي الفاضل عمر اياد
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
وأهلا بك في قسمكم الجديد نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> مبروك إفتتاح القسم الجديد


الله يبارك فيكم أخي الفاضل أحمد محمد كاطع
شرفت الموضوع و القسم بمشاركتكم معنا
أهلا بكم في قسمكم الجديد
بإنتظار مشاركاتكم و ردودكم 
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

عبير عبد الرحمن قال:


> ميارك علينا احنا ه> هذا القسم وانا فعلا محتاجاه في عملي كتير وربنا يوفق الاخت مريم


الله يبارك فيك أختي الكريمة عبير
نحن في الخدمة بما استطاعنا
اهلا بك في قسمك و بيتك نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
ربنا يرفقنا جميعا الله يكرمك يا رب
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## ام اسامة (16 مايو 2010)

وفقكم الله الى مافيه الخير والصلاح ونفع بكم الامة...


----------



## جلال الله (16 مايو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

ام اسامة قال:


> وفقكم الله الى مافيه الخير والصلاح ونفع بكم الامة...


شكرا أختي أم أسامة على المرور الطيب
وفقنا الله و اياكم أختي الفاضلة
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

جلال الله قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووك


الله يبارك فيكم أخي الفاضل جلال الله
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## كونى عائشة (16 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله مبارك على الملتقى
فى انتظار المواضيع المتميزة فى هذا القسم
....................................................................


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 مايو 2010)

مبروك لنا ولملتقانا الكريم علي هذه الاضافة القيمة 
ومبروك للاخت الفاضلة الكريمة مريم علي اسناد الاشراف لها
والله أسأل أن يوفقها في مهمتها ، وأن تجعل من هذا القسم علامة متميزة لملتقانا الحبيب .
بالتوفيق أختنا ومشرفتنا القديرة ، وإنا لقسمك لمن المتابعين ، وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضي ، والي الامام دائما .


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

اميرة87 قال:


> ماشاء الله مبارك على الملتقى
> فى انتظار المواضيع المتميزة فى هذا القسم
> ....................................................................


الله يبارك فيك اميرتنا الجميلة
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> مبروك لنا ولملتقانا الكريم علي هذه الاضافة القيمة
> ومبروك للاخت الفاضلة الكريمة مريم علي اسناد الاشراف لها
> والله أسأل أن يوفقها في مهمتها ، وأن تجعل من هذا القسم علامة متميزة لملتقانا الحبيب .
> بالتوفيق أختنا ومشرفتنا القديرة ، وإنا لقسمك لمن المتابعين ، وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضي ، والي الامام دائما .


اشكرك اخي الكريم و مشرفنا الفاضل الأخ عاطف مخلوف
بارك الله فيكم على المرورالطيب والدعاء لنا نسأل الله العلي القدير ان نكون عند حسن الظن بنا
كما نسأله ان يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه و يرضاه ويجعل كل عملنا خالصا لوجهه الكريم
شكرا مجددا أخي الكريم
م/مريم


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام والرحمه


موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسه مخربة (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك لنا القسم الجديد....وخصوصا لاخوانا في قسم المساحة والطرق


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

عمروصلاح قال:


> وعليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> 
> موفقين ان شاء الله


وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
نشكر مروركم الطيب استاذنا الفاضل عمرو صلاح
نتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتكم معنا للفائدة
بارك الله فيكم وو جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (16 مايو 2010)

مهندسه مخربة قال:


> مبارك لنا القسم الجديد....وخصوصا لاخوانا في قسم المساحة والطرق


الله يبارك فيك أختي الفاضلة
شكرا لمرورك الطيب و بانتظار مساهماتك معنا
م/مريم


----------



## م وائل حسنى (16 مايو 2010)

الف الف الف الف مبروك المهندسة مريم محمد على على هذا المجهود 
وان شاء الله انتى قدها وقدود


----------



## محمدمحمودحسين (16 مايو 2010)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك القسم الجديد راجياً المولي أن يعود بالفائده علي الجميع 
ومبارك لك أخت *مريم* الإشراف ومزيد من التقدم إن شاء الله

_في تقدم ورقي ياملتقانا _


----------



## qasem kafawin (16 مايو 2010)

مبارك انشاء الله هذا القسم واتمنى من الجميع ان يشاركوا في انجاحه لتعم الفائده بالتوفيق اخت مريم


----------



## ابوهمدان (17 مايو 2010)

مبارك لك الثقة يا بش مهندس مريم و مبارك الجميع على القسم الجديد


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله... الله يعطيكم العافية.. 

بالتوفيق أختي مريم..


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 مايو 2010)

هييييييييه مبروك


----------



## ma-tawa (17 مايو 2010)

نفعنا الله واياكم في هذا القسم وجعله منارة للعلم وحجة لنا يوم الدين لا علينا
وفقكم الله


----------



## as9533 (17 مايو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## d_a_w_i (17 مايو 2010)

ألف مبروك ونتمنى مزيداً من التقدم


----------



## الموهوبة1 (17 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع
و الله يبارك فية
ويجعلة يعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (17 مايو 2010)

مبرووووووووك للجميغ والى الامام بعون الله


----------



## محمودشمس (17 مايو 2010)

*ما شاء الله
مبارك لنا القسم الجديد....وخصوصا لاخوانا في قسم المساحة والطرق*​


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خالص التحية والتهنئة بالقسم الجديد وإلى مزيد من التقدم لمنتدانا الحبيب


----------



## استشارة (17 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق والى تطلعات اكبر بمشيئة الله 
اشكر جميع من خدم هذا الصرح الذي يعتبر مرجع لكل شخص


----------



## طارق الترهونى (17 مايو 2010)

مبارك للجميع وانشاء الله من تطور الى تقدم


----------



## احمد جبارات (17 مايو 2010)

مبروك للجميع القسم الجديد متمنيا للجميع الاستفاده وكذلك نبارك للأخت المهندسه مريم على اختيارها مشرفه لهذا القسم


----------



## maae (17 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وفى موازين حسناتكم
ودمتم موفقين


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

م وائل حسنى قال:


> الف الف الف الف مبروك المهندسة مريم محمد على على هذا المجهود
> وان شاء الله انتى قدها وقدود


الله يبارك فيك استاذ وائل 
مشكور على المشاركة و المرور الطيب
نسأل الله ان نكون عند حسن الظن و يوفقنا إن شاء الله جميعا
شكرا أستاذ وائل ونتمنى أن نرى مشاركاتك معنا بالقسم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

محمدمحمودحسين قال:


> الف مليون مبروك


الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك الطيب معنا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> مبارك القسم الجديد راجياً المولي أن يعود بالفائده علي الجميع
> ومبارك لك أخت *مريم* الإشراف ومزيد من التقدم إن شاء الله
> 
> _في تقدم ورقي ياملتقانا _


اشكرك أخي الفاضل على المرور الطيب
الله يبارك فيك يا رب
نسأل الله العلي القدير التوفيق لنا و لكم و لجميع اعضاء الملتقى.
بإنتظار مشاركاتكم معنا أخي الفاضل
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

qasem kafawin قال:


> مبارك انشاء الله هذا القسم واتمنى من الجميع ان يشاركوا في انجاحه لتعم الفائده بالتوفيق اخت مريم


الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل شكرا لمرورك الطيب
ربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله
ويسدد خطانا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

ابوهمدان قال:


> مبارك لك الثقة يا بش مهندس مريم و مبارك الجميع على القسم الجديد


الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل 
نسأل الله العلي القدير أن نكون أهلا لها فالمسؤولية تكليف و ليست تشريف
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله... الله يعطيكم العافية..
> 
> بالتوفيق أختي مريم..


الله يعافيك أخي الفاضل و مشرفنا الكبير أبو الحلول
نشكركم على المرور الطيب الذي تشرف بيه الموضوع و القسم ككل
نسأل الله التوفيق و أن نكون عند حسن الظن بنا
جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

bisalabisa2000 قال:


> هييييييييه مبروك


الله يبارك فيك
شكرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

ma-tawa قال:


> نفعنا الله واياكم في هذا القسم وجعله منارة للعلم وحجة لنا يوم الدين لا علينا
> وفقكم الله


اللهم أمين يا رب العالمين
الله يبارك فيك
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

as9533 قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


الله يبارك فيك
شكرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

d_a_w_i قال:


> ألف مبروك ونتمنى مزيداً من التقدم


الله يبارك فيك
نتمنى التقدم و التوفيق للجميع
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

الموهوبة1 قال:


> بالتوفيق للجميع
> و الله يبارك فية
> ويجعلة يعم الفائدة للجميع


امين يا رب
الله يوفق الجميع
شكرا لك أختي الموهوبة على المرور الطيب بإنتظار مشاركاتك معنا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

عطية ابو الشيخ قال:


> مبرووووووووك للجميغ والى الامام بعون الله


الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
نسأل الله العون و التوفيق للجميع
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

محمودشمس قال:


> *ما شاء الله
> مبارك لنا القسم الجديد....وخصوصا لاخوانا في قسم المساحة والطرق*​


الله يبارك فيك
القسم للجميع ليس فقط المساحة و الطرق
شكرا لمرورك الطيب معنا
جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

mostafa farghaly قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> خالص التحية والتهنئة بالقسم الجديد وإلى مزيد من التقدم لمنتدانا الحبيب


وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور أخي الكريم على المرور و المشاركة الطيبة معنا
تقدمنا مربوط بمشاركاتكم القيمة التي تدعمه و تفيد أعضاء الملتقى
بارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل
م/مريم


----------



## maghmoor (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم ونفع بكم الامة يا اخت مريم!


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

استشارة قال:


> بالتوفيق والى تطلعات اكبر بمشيئة الله
> اشكر جميع من خدم هذا الصرح الذي يعتبر مرجع لكل شخص


شكرا لك أختي الفاضلة لمرورك الطيب
بإنتظار استشاراتك أختنا استشارة
بارك الله فيك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

طارق الترهونى قال:


> مبارك للجميع وانشاء الله من تطور الى تقدم


الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل
التطور و التقدم بكم و لكم فلا تبخلوا علينا بمشاركاتكم القيمة و المفيدة جازاكم الله بها خيرا و جعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

احمد جبارات قال:


> مبروك للجميع القسم الجديد متمنيا للجميع الاستفاده وكذلك نبارك للأخت المهندسه مريم على اختيارها مشرفه لهذا القسم


الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل أحمد جبارات
شكرا لتهنئتك 
دعواتك لنا أخي الكريم وبإنتظار مشاركاتكم معنا 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

maae قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وفى موازين حسناتكم
> ودمتم موفقين


بارك الله فيك على المشاركة و المرور الطيب 
جازاكم الله خيرا 
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

maghmoor قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم ونفع بكم الامة يا اخت مريم!


الله يبارك فيكم أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
شكرا جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## محمد رمضان يوسف (17 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء
ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والتوفيق للأخت مريم*​


----------



## kaboke (17 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء
ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والتوفيق للأخت مريم*​


----------



## eng..asmaa (17 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## babankarey (17 مايو 2010)

مبارك للجميع الاعضاء هذا القسم

وشكرا للجميع من ساهم في افتتاح القسم​


----------



## محمد صفا (17 مايو 2010)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود مشيمش (17 مايو 2010)

مبارك علينا القسم ايها المهندسين الافاضل اعلي الله قدرك ايها المهندسه الفاضله مريم واتمني من الله التوفيق والسداد وحسن ظن الجميع تقبلي مروري ( قسم هندسه السيارات )


----------



## waerk (17 مايو 2010)

مبروك


----------



## زينه (17 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله حاجه رائعه جدا جدا ..
عايزين حد يتطوع بقى ويدينا كورس gis ..


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

محمد رمضان يوسف قال:


> *بالتوفيق ان شاء
> ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> والتوفيق للأخت مريم*​


شكرا لكم أستاذ محمد رمضان يوسف
نسأل الله التوفيق لنا و لكم
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

kaboke قال:


> *بالتوفيق ان شاء
> ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> والتوفيق للأخت مريم*​


ان شاء الله يوفقنا ربنا جميعا
شكرا لكم أخي الفاضل على المرور الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

eng..asmaa قال:


> بالتوفيق باذن الله


بالتوفيق للجميع مشكورة أخت اسماء
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

babankarey قال:


> مبارك للجميع الاعضاء هذا القسم
> 
> وشكرا للجميع من ساهم في افتتاح القسم​


الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل 
نشكر كل العضاء الذين ساهموا بمشاركاتهم المؤيدة للفكرة
وبفضلهم تم فتح القسم
نتمنى أن يستفيدون من المواضيع التي يشارك بها الجميع
شكرا لكم مجددا أخي الفاضل
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

محمد صفا قال:


> موفقين ان شاء الله


ان شاء الله اخي الفاضل احمعين
شكرا ع المرور
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

محمود مشيمش قال:


> مبارك علينا القسم ايها المهندسين الافاضل اعلي الله قدرك ايها المهندسه الفاضله مريم واتمني من الله التوفيق والسداد وحسن ظن الجميع تقبلي مروري ( قسم هندسه السيارات )


الله يبارك فيك اخي الفاضل
شكرا لكم على التهنئة والمرور الطيب بالموضوع
جازاكم الله خيرا
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

waerk قال:


> مبروك


الله يبارك فيك


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 مايو 2010)

زينه قال:


> ما شاء الله حاجه رائعه جدا جدا ..
> عايزين حد يتطوع بقى ويدينا كورس gis ..


شكرا اختي الكريمة
عليك احتي الكريمة بمتابعة مواضيع الأخوة الأعضاء المشاركين فهي جدا مهمة و فيها المبادئ الأساسية وأهم الخطوط العريضة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب 
م/مريم


----------



## ADJI2010 (17 مايو 2010)

*نسأل الله أن يفيد أكبر عدد من الأعضاء الكرام*


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (17 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك والى الامام يا مريم


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 مايو 2010)

ألف مبروك ونسأل الله أن ينفع بكم الجميع


----------



## عزه الشريف (17 مايو 2010)

اشكركم على مجهودكم الرائع واتمنى لكم مذيدا من النجاح والتقدم بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## silentemotions (17 مايو 2010)

الى الامام دائماً
مبارك لكم


----------



## ghostdie90 (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...

سعدنا جميعا بهذا الخبر الرائع ..

من توفيق الى توفيق ومن حسن الى احسن ان شاء الله تعالى .


----------



## سعيد كروم (17 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك وربنا يوفققم ودائماً الي الامام مع تحياتي وشكراً:75:


----------



## شكري المغرب (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الاهتمام ةالجهد الكبيرين


----------



## laiouni (18 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك و يعطيك العافية والصحة والسلأمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 مايو 2010)

*السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عربة أخرى في قطار النجاح لمنتدانا الكبير بإذن الله
مع تمنياتي للاخت مريم التوفيق
*


----------



## ammar-sl (18 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله أن هيأ للأمة هؤلاء الأبطال

جزاكم الله خيرا
ومبارك إن شاء الله


----------



## أبوعبدالله الطيبي (18 مايو 2010)

إلى الأمام والمزيد من التقدم والإزدهار للملتقى الحبيب


----------



## منه المصري2 (18 مايو 2010)

جزكم الله خيرا 
وانت دائما للامام يا ملتقانا


----------



## ادور (18 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مستريورك (18 مايو 2010)

*مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك*

ودائما

 :77:ملتقي المهندسين العرب :77:

الي الامام

ومبروك القسم الجديد 

ومبروك لمشرفة القسم المهندسة مريم


----------



## sosohoho (18 مايو 2010)

مبروك للجميع


----------



## Bkarali (18 مايو 2010)

مبروك القسم الجديد وربنا يعين الاخت مريم على الاعتناء به على اكمل وجه وهي قادره على ذلك
ونحن من خلفها ان شاء الله ندعمها حتى يصبح من اكبر الاقسام


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بالجهود الخيرة التي اسهمت في هذا القسم


----------



## معمر اسماعيل (18 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله 
ربنا يبارك ويزيد


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

adji2010 قال:


> *نسأل الله أن يفيد أكبر عدد من الأعضاء الكرام*


هذا ما نطمح اليه أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

خضر يوسف خضر قال:


> الف مبروك والى الامام يا مريم


الله يبارك فيك اخي الفاضل
نسال الله التوفيق للجميع
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

محمودالحسيني قال:


> ألف مبروك ونسأل الله أن ينفع بكم الجميع


الله يبارك فيك
نسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا و يعلمنا ما ينفعنا
شكرا لك
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

عزه الشريف قال:


> اشكركم على مجهودكم الرائع واتمنى لكم مذيدا من النجاح والتقدم بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


الشكر كل الشكر لأعضاء الملتقى و على رأسهم مشرفيه الكرام الذين منحونا الفرصة لنجتمع في هذا الصرح العلمي الكبير ونتبادل الخبرات و المعلومات التي نسأل الله ان يفيدنا بها
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

silentemotions قال:


> الى الامام دائماً
> مبارك لكم


ان شاء الله وبتوفيق منه
الله يبارك فيك و شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

ghostdie90 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...
> 
> سعدنا جميعا بهذا الخبر الرائع ..
> 
> من توفيق الى توفيق ومن حسن الى احسن ان شاء الله تعالى .


وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
الله يسعدكم دوما ان شاء الله
شكرا لكم و لمروركم الطيب أخي الفاضل
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

سعيد كروم قال:


> الف مبروك وربنا يوفققم ودائماً الي الامام مع تحياتي وشكراً:75:


الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل
ربنا يوفقنا جميعا
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

شكري المغرب قال:


> شكرا على الاهتمام ةالجهد الكبيرين


لاشكر على واجب أخ شكري
وشكرا لمرورك الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> *السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عربة أخرى في قطار النجاح لمنتدانا الكبير بإذن الله
> مع تمنياتي للاخت مريم التوفيق
> *


وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
الله يبارك فيك أخي الفاضل
شكرا لمرورك الطيب معنا
م/مريم


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (18 مايو 2010)

نتمنى لكــم التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

ammar-sl قال:


> الحمد لله أن هيأ للأمة هؤلاء الأبطال
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> ومبارك إن شاء الله


الله يبارك فيكم
شكرا و جازاكم الله كل خير م/مريم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

أبوعبدالله الطيبي قال:


> إلى الأمام والمزيد من التقدم والإزدهار للملتقى الحبيب


التقدم يكون معكم و بكم إن شاء الله من خلال مساهماتكم و مشاركاتكم الفعالة معنا
شكرا لمروركم الطيب
م/مريم


----------



## المهندسة نور (18 مايو 2010)

_مبروك افتتاح القسم وان شاء الله الموفقية والنجاح _
_دمت بحفظ الله ورعايته_


----------



## براء ابوشيخة (18 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لكم 
اتمنى لكم التقدم العملي على الواقع
لكن هل لكم اي انجازات على ارض الواقع؟ في اي بلد من فضلكم ؟


----------



## م.احمد2010 (18 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (18 مايو 2010)

لابنا يوافقكم جميعا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (18 مايو 2010)

مبارك افتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
وبالتوفيق للاخت مريم محمد


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (18 مايو 2010)

*الحاقن الالي*

الحاقن الآلي​ يعتبرا لحاقن الآلي من الأجهزة المكونة لغرفة العناية المشددة حيث يستخدم لحقن مواد صيدلانية في جسم الإنسان وذلك لفترات زمنية محددة وبمعدلات ثابتة وقابلة للتغيير وذلك تبعا لسرعة المحرك.

_ الأدوية القلبية الوعائية_

سيتم في هذا الفصل عرض لبعض الأدوية المستخدمة في دعم الحياة القلبية,فالإسعافات القلبية تتطلب أدوية ذات تأثيرات معقدة واستطبابات متشابكة فعلى الشخص أن يتخذ القرار خلال لحظات لأنه يكون مساعدا جدا ومنقذا للحياة.ومن ناحية أخرى فان أي أمر بإعطاء دواء يجب أن يكون مدعما بفهم آليات التأثير والأستطبابات والجرعات وهذا يحتاج للخبرة الكافية.

_أهداف دعم الحياة القلبية:_
1- إصلاح نقص الأكسجة.
2- أحداث دوران عفوي وضغط دموي كافي.
3- دعم الوظيفة القلبية.
4- منع حدوث وإخماد اضطرابات النظم القلبية.
5- تسكين الآلام.
6- إصلاح درجة الحموضة في الدم.
7- معالجة قصور القلب الأحتقاني.

_بعض الأدوية التي تستخدم في حالة العناية المركزة منها:_​ 
 1- النورادرينالين Noradrenalin. 
 2- دوبامين Dopamine. 
 3- دوبيو تامين Dobutamine . 
 4- نترو بروسايد الصوديوم (SNP)Na- Nitroprusside . 
 5- نترو غليسرين Nitroglycerine.
 6- الأدرينالين Adrenaline. 

ومعظم هذه المواد يتم إدخالها إلى الجسم إما عن طريق الحاقن الآلي(وريديا) أو عن طريق الامتصاص.


والبقيه في المحاضره الاخرى


----------



## CANOPUS (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالتوفيق انشاءالله
واتمنى من العلي القدير لك اخت مريم كل النجاح
وتقبلي مروري


----------



## m5aoe-alleel (18 مايو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووك مليون
واحيي كل المشرفين والاعضاء واوجه كل التقدير للقائمين على هذا الصرح الهندسي العلمي
تقبل مروري ومشاركتي الاولى اخي المهندس
مع ودي


----------



## meyousef (19 مايو 2010)

شكر الله لكم جميعا 
ونفعنا الله ببعض والمسلمين أجمعين


----------



## aayg81 (19 مايو 2010)

كما هو متوقع من المبدعين دائما التفوق و الاجتهاد في تقديم كل ما هو جديد و ما هو مميز


----------



## ahmed_el-halawany (19 مايو 2010)

*المهندسه مريم*

موفق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (19 مايو 2010)

مبارك 
اللهم اجعلنا دائما من امة اقرأ ووفقنا على إثراء هذا المنتدى لما يقدمه من الخير الكثير 
اسال الله ان يجعلو في ميزان حسناتكم
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## المغيره احمد (19 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق انشاءالله


----------



## الرياني 45 (19 مايو 2010)

نرجو منكم حل متسلسلة fibonacci 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 في الماتلاب وشكرا


----------



## الرياني 45 (19 مايو 2010)

نرجو الاسراع وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (19 مايو 2010)

مبارك عليكم القسم 
ودايما الي الامام وفي تقدم وازدهار


----------



## العمدة75 (19 مايو 2010)

واللهى انى احبكم فى الله 
واعذرونى لانى جديد واريد ان انهل من علمكم


----------



## عبدالعظيم صالح (19 مايو 2010)

وهكذا يوماً بعد يوم يزداد ملتقانا تألقاً وإبداعاً 
الحمد لله على هذا ...والشكر والتقدير للاخوة
للمشرفين على هذا الملتقى المتميز ..


----------



## أهاات (19 مايو 2010)

مبروك فتح القسم الجديد ودائماً التميز


----------



## ban (19 مايو 2010)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محبس (19 مايو 2010)

مبارك الافتتاح

فكرة جيدة 

تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (19 مايو 2010)

مبرووووووك 

وتهانينا 

نتمنى أن يحقق الهدف منه ويفيد جميع المهتمين ، وندعو للمشرفين بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## hajla (19 مايو 2010)

الف مبررروووك على افتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## zaki5555 (19 مايو 2010)

اللهم وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## mklaw2008 (19 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## elgamel2210 (19 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء
ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والتوفيق للأخت مريم*


----------



## engineer.medo43 (19 مايو 2010)

مبروك على الجميع ودائما فى تقدم


----------



## كويمشه (20 مايو 2010)

الاخت مريم وفقك الله قهذا القسم مهم جدا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (20 مايو 2010)

موفقون باذن الله تعالي...............


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (20 مايو 2010)

*مبروك للجميع القسم الجديد....
**موفقين ان شاء الله*


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (20 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
نظم المعلومات الجغرافية مجال مهم جدا ونأمل ان تكون المواضيع في البداية مواضيع بسيطة ومتدرجة حتى نصل بالجميع الى مستويات متقدمة في هذا المجال


----------



## عباس سمير (20 مايو 2010)

مبارك لنا ولكم القسم


----------



## المهندس الهادف (20 مايو 2010)

علي بركة الله ..........قسم جديد .....مصباح جديد يضاف الى كوكبة ملتقي المهندسين العرب لينير لنا الطريق
بالتوفيق للأخت الكريمة م/مريم 
وتحياتي لمشرفي الملتقي


----------



## سليم صبرة (20 مايو 2010)

نتمنى للاخت مريم النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## khalid elnaji (20 مايو 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ونتمي المزيد من التقدم والازدهار ودمتم في الطليعه دائما"............زوربنا يوفق


----------



## ماس و لولي (20 مايو 2010)

الف مبروووك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ........ واتمني المزيد


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الامة
*موفقين ان شاء الله*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (20 مايو 2010)

مبارك علينا وان شاء الله فيه الفائدة والمعلومة الصحيحة


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (20 مايو 2010)

ألف مبروك مع تمنياتنا بأن يكون القسم إضافة نافعة للملتقى وأعضائه وجميع المهندسين إن شاء الله...


----------



## فؤاد محمدعلي (20 مايو 2010)

مبارك للمنتدى على هذا القسم الجديد....و على القائمين عليه
من اجل توسيع القاعدة العلمية و المعرفية للمنتدى
والله الموفق


----------



## ابوهشوم (20 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك للجميع 
ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## مريم محمد علي (20 مايو 2010)

أشكر الجميع على مشاركاتهم و مساهماتهم و تهانيهم
بارك الله فيكم جميعا و جازاكم كل خير
نتمنى أن نرى مساهماتكم و مشاركاتكم التي تزيد القسم تشريفا و تقييما 
ونتمنى أن يكون القسم مفيد للجميع 
شكرا لكم مجددا
وجوزيتم خيرا
المهندسة مريم محمد علي


----------



## كتكو (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على مجهودكم معنا
وإن شاء الله الامام


----------



## احمد المشرقي (20 مايو 2010)

اتمنى الايفادة و الاستفادة من والي الجميع


----------



## sumi _2010 (20 مايو 2010)

موفقين باذن الله وبارك الله بجهودكم وبالتوفيق يا مريم


----------



## حسام يونس (20 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك لك المهتمين بـنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 مايو 2010)

نجم اضاء فى الملتقى الكريم ونشكر الاخت المهندسه مريم كثيرا على الجهد الغالى منها.

الف شكر والى الامام


----------



## سما الاسلام (21 مايو 2010)

اسأل الله لكم التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## nada_21 (21 مايو 2010)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## أبوالصقور (21 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يبارك في المنتدى والموجودين في المنتدى والقائمين عليه
متمنين للجميع الافادة والاستفادة


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (21 مايو 2010)

ارجو لكم كل التوفيق والله معكم


----------



## odwan (21 مايو 2010)

مبارك علينا جميعا إفتتاح القسم الجديد
وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## sarhn (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا فعلا موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## lebanese girl (21 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليكم 



الله يوفقكم يااارب ,.

دمتم بود ,.


----------



## mohabd28eg (21 مايو 2010)

موفقين بعون الله وفضله


----------



## ناظم توبة (21 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع ... 

 وفقكم الله


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (21 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق دائما اخت مريم


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (21 مايو 2010)

:75::75:


ابو جاسر الهمام قال:


> بالتوفيق دائما اخت مريم


:75::75:


----------



## eng89 (21 مايو 2010)

مبارك .. لنا و لملتقانا بيتنا الكبير الذي يكبر كل يوم ونتمنى الافضل له


----------



## نمرون (21 مايو 2010)

نتمنى للاخت مريم التوفيق والسداد
ولكم تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي
 :75::77::75::77::75:​


----------



## محمد يس (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا القسم في ميزان الحسنات وتقبله الله صدقه جارجيه


----------



## عامرالكرعاوي (22 مايو 2010)

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه


موفقين ان شاء الله... مريم بالتوفيق*​


----------



## مش لاقي (22 مايو 2010)

ألف مليون مبروك على الملتقى هذا القسم الجديد الضيف الجديد وربنا ينفعنا كلنا به .


----------



## مها85 (22 مايو 2010)

مبروك الافتتاح
جعله الله في صالح امة الاسلام


----------



## حماد ابو عواد (22 مايو 2010)

مبارك ايها الاخوة هذا الفرع الجديد والمهم 
وانشالله دايما في جديد


----------



## مهند الخزرجي (22 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم نتمنى لكم التوفيق ويتطلب عرض مواضيع مهمة في هذا القسم مع الشكر


----------



## kouziber (22 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء
اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ .​


----------



## taha aref (22 مايو 2010)

_موفقين ان شاء الله_​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (22 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك على ملتقانا الحبيب


----------



## أحمدابوذياد (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته أدعوا للجميع بالتوفيق وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم أن شاء الله


----------



## engr.khalid (22 مايو 2010)

الى الامام لزيادة المعرفة


----------



## رفيق توفيق (23 مايو 2010)

[ مهندس رفيق توفيق :77: بالتوفيق ان شاء
اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 

فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ​.​[/
:58: :59: :58:


----------



## رفيق توفيق (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...

سعدنا جميعا بهذا الخبر الرائع ..

من توفيق الى توفيق ومن حسن الى احسن ان شاء الله تعالى ]

[ مهندس رفيق توفيق ]الف مبروك للجميع 
ونتمنى المزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله[/


----------



## AMEER2006 (23 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (23 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق مع دوام التقدم والتطوير


----------



## جابر 1973 (23 مايو 2010)

225225055


----------



## khalud (23 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك الافتتاح
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## مجنون شهد (23 مايو 2010)

الدال على الخير مثل فعلها الف شكر


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (23 مايو 2010)

مبارك وبالتوفيق والى الامام دائماً


----------



## Eng.hh (23 مايو 2010)

ألف مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد .

بالتوفيق.


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (23 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (23 مايو 2010)

الله يوفق الجميع بس ما عرفنا ما هو القسم الجديد وعن شو بيحكي 
على اية حال نتمنى التوفيق للجميع
ابو تمام كنعان


----------



## aymanabouzied (23 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام ، ستكون الإفادة للجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## haiderhassan (23 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق يا مريم


----------



## نادر8000 (23 مايو 2010)

مبارك وبالتوفيق بعون الله


----------



## dreams1804 (23 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق للجميع*


----------



## semsema_semo (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وازاد في علمكم ونأمل المزيد من التميز والتطور


----------



## IBRAHIM FAWZY (24 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق والله المستعان


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (24 مايو 2010)

نهنئ أنفسنا - والأخت / مريم - بالقسم الجديد

مع أطيب التمنيات بدوام الرقى


----------



## مى بدوى (24 مايو 2010)

الاخت مريم السلام عليكم اتمني لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## shaimaamohamed (24 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ياجميلة


----------



## مستر المطيري (24 مايو 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافيهـ

مشاء الله تبارك الله 


موفقين


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مايو 2010)

نسأل الله أن يفيد أكبر عدد من الأعضاء الكرام


----------



## مهندس/هانى ابراهيم (24 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق والنجاح لهذا القسم ولكل العاملين على نجاحة ان شاء الله


----------



## Laeirj (25 مايو 2010)

فكره رائعه
موفقه يا اخت مريم


----------



## عبدالله _E (25 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## khzm (25 مايو 2010)

ألف مبروك و بالتوفيق و النجاح


----------



## Eng_Haytham2022 (25 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله لك يامهندسة مريم فى اقتراحك وفى تنفيذه وفى افادة الجميع
ونسال الله ان تعم الفائدة على جميع المهندسين


----------



## al araby 82 (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​_ اولا *أبارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وخصوص المهندسة مريم محمد:75: *
* وثانيا انا مهندس مدنى *
_* ثالثا اريد اعرف ما هى :19: المعلومات :19: التى قد استفيد بها من قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية*​


----------



## م/ مرام (25 مايو 2010)

ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## رزق نصر (25 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء اللة ودئما فى تقدم واذدهار


----------



## رزق نصر (25 مايو 2010)

السلام لكم 
رد على الاستاذ al araby82
اعتقد ان موضوع التخصص فى الكليات فقط انما فى سوق العمل يختلف بمعنى انك لازم تكون على دراية بكل شيئ انا مثلا اعمل بالتبريد اتصل بى احد العملاء لااصلاح ثلاجة ذهبت وياللمفاجة كانت ثلاجة موتى خاصة بالمستشفى الكلى وكان بها جثة مطلوب المحافظة على تبردها لو انت مكانى كنت هتقول انا مش دكتور ولا اية


----------



## مريم محمد علي (25 مايو 2010)

al araby 82 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ​_ اولا *أبارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية وخصوص المهندسة مريم محمد:75: *
> * وثانيا انا مهندس مدنى *
> _* ثالثا اريد اعرف ما هى :19: المعلومات :19: التى قد استفيد بها من قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية*​


اشكرك أخي الفاضل و اسأل الله العلي القدير لي و لكم و للجميع التوفيق و النجاح في جميع المجالات
بالنسبة لما قد يفيدكم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية اخي الفاضل في مجال الهندسة المدنية اظن ان المجال واسع و كبير لدرجة ان المستعمل يستطيع تحديد الأدوات و الأليات المتاحة فيه للإستفادة أكثر
انا انصحكم أخي الكريم أن تعودوا إلى مشاركات الإخوة الأفاضل بالقسم بمواضيع للتعريف بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية و طرق استخدامها و أظن أنه من خلالها تستطيع أن تجيب عن تساءلك
بالتوفيق و شكرا لمروركم الكريم دائما بالخدمة قدر المستطاع
المهندسة مريم


----------



## mohammadyossef (25 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق دائما للمنتدى


----------



## امبراطور الهندسه (26 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

الحمد لله


----------



## lom (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ROZE1 (26 مايو 2010)

من الجميل تم التطرق والانتباه الى مثل هذا القسم لاهميته وللفائدة المنتظرة منه بهمة المسؤولين عنه لأنجاحه 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mausa (27 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق الدائم والمزيد من الرقى لملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## eng_ahmed_hess (27 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفق و بالنجاح


----------



## fares-v (27 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## mohammadjaber (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

موفقين ان شاء الله نتمنى لكم النجاح


----------



## بت تكنو (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم. اهنئ كل اعضاء المنتدى بافتتاح القسم الجديد, واشكر القائمين على امر هذا الملتقى الجميل, حفظكم الله وتسلم اياديكم.


----------



## سعد العادلى (27 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## احسان الشبل (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
وان شاء الله ملتقانا الافضل فالافضل


----------



## Ahmed _Ibrahem77 (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## D.mohamed (28 مايو 2010)

موفقين ان شاء الله... مريم بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس المطور (28 مايو 2010)

_*الف مليون مبروك يا جماعه ومن تقدم الى تقدم احسن ان شاء الله

*_


----------



## امرى ون (28 مايو 2010)

مشكورين

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد فودة (28 مايو 2010)

مبارك لكل مستفيد
و هنيئا لكل مبدع و صاحب بصمة في طريق الرقي و التقدم


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (28 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## sufian alawneh (28 مايو 2010)

مبارك .....بالتوفيق و الى الامام


----------



## zoro55 (28 مايو 2010)

*الى الأمام دائما
*


----------



## رفيق توفيق (29 مايو 2010)

:28:[مهندس رفيق توفيق ]بارك الله فيكم مشرفنا الفاضل الأخ المهندس على مجهودك معنا
وإن شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا ونكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بنا
اشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم و تعاونهم ومساهمتهم معنا في افتتاح القسم من خلال مشاراكاتهم القييمة
اتمنى أن يواصلوا على نفس المنوال حتى تعم الفائدة و نستطيع من خلال هذا القسم تبادل الخبرات و التجارب بهذا المجال الرائع
شكرا للجميع.
وتفضلوا بقبول اسمى عبارات التقدير و الإحترام مهندس رفيق توفيق محبكم الله وسبحان الله وبحمد سبحان الله العظيم وتحيه الى الجميع ]:59:


----------



## رفيق توفيق (29 مايو 2010)

:28:[مهندس رفيق توفيق ]بارك الله فيكم مشرفنا الفاضل الأخ المهندس على مجهودك معنا
وإن شاء الله ربنا يقدرنا ونكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بنا
اشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم و تعاونهم ومساهمتهم معنا في افتتاح القسم من خلال مشاراكاتهم القييمة
اتمنى أن يواصلوا على نفس المنوال حتى تعم الفائدة و نستطيع من خلال هذا القسم تبادل الخبرات و التجارب بهذا المجال الرائع
شكرا للجميع.
وتفضلوا بقبول اسمى عبارات التقدير و الإحترام مهندس رفيق توفيق محبكم الله وسبحان الله وبحمد سبحان الله العظيم وتحيه الى الجميع ]:59:


----------



## أحلام بريئة (29 مايو 2010)

إلى جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
بارك الله بكم وسدد خطاكم و جعل هذا المنتدى صرحاً عظيماً في كافة المجالات


----------



## بنت العراق الغالي (29 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله... الله يعطيكم العافية.. 
مبروك علينا القسم الجديد
ان شاء الله نحو افضل دائما


----------



## سنا الأمل (29 مايو 2010)

السلاااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم 

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك افتتاح هذا القسم المميز 

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضااااااااااه


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (29 مايو 2010)

موقع رائع
ومنتدى متقدم
ونسأل الله لكم المزيد من التطور والتقدم والرقي
فهو ليس بغريب عليكم


----------



## elhadj39 (29 مايو 2010)

*نظم المعلومات الجغرافية gis*

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*_
​


----------



## سفيان غواص (30 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء
ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والتوفيق للأخت مريم*​


----------



## وحيدعلى (30 مايو 2010)

مبررررررررررررررررروك


----------



## amrsaker (30 مايو 2010)

اتمنى دوام التوفيق


----------



## م.ع. (30 مايو 2010)

اسمحوا لي بأن اقدم جزيل الشكر للمهندسة مريم أتمنى لك كل التوفيق وأهنئ جميع المهندسين على افتتاح هذا القسم (نعيش في زمن البرمجيات وعلينا السير مع التطور التقني إن أردنا أن نكون مهندسين ناجحين)
شكرررررررررررراً


----------



## محمد معروف محمد (30 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ومباركه انشاء الله


----------



## SamiHH (30 مايو 2010)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## cankretpumb (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم المهندسة مريم تحياتى والف مليون مبروك محمدعلىمحمد/القاهرة


----------



## رفيق توفيق (31 مايو 2010)

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ (مهندس رفيق توفيق )


----------



## مركز الفهد (31 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك


----------



## ممدوح عزت موسي (31 مايو 2010)

المهندسه اميره
تحياتي
كلنا ثقه بنجاح هذا المنتدي بجهودك المتميزه
ممدوح عزت موسي


----------



## $الامير المصرى$ (1 يونيو 2010)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## hassan4you (1 يونيو 2010)

مبروك


----------



## حكم 004 (1 يونيو 2010)

جزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم بهذا القسم الجديد
مشكورين والله


----------



## ولــودي (1 يونيو 2010)

الــــــــــف مبرووووووووووك لكل مهندس عربي ونتمنى له التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## م. هشام عباس (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مبارك لكل الاعضاء وربنا يقدرك اخت مريم و مجهود مقدر والي الامام
وان شاء الله نفيد ونستفيد
تحياتي


----------



## alrawda (1 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام والرحمه


موفقين ان شاء الله... مريم بالتوفيق


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (1 يونيو 2010)

*موفقين ان شاء الله*


----------



## ibrahiem (1 يونيو 2010)

مبارك القسم الجديد


----------



## أم إسحاق (1 يونيو 2010)

مبارك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## منصور اليامى (2 يونيو 2010)

الى الامام و نحن معا نضع لبنة فوق لبنة في هذا الصرح العلمي الثقافي الهندسي المميز


----------



## ياسين الامين (2 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام اتمنى التوفيق لك جديد ونافع مع التحسين المستمر لكافة المنتديات


----------



## صلاح مهدي العاني (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل الخير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم وكما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدال على الخير له من الاجر مثل اجر فاعله او كما قال
وفي الختام تمنياتي للجميع التوفيق ومزيد من الابداع


----------



## وفاء مجدي شعبان (2 يونيو 2010)

مبروك علي افتتاح القسم الجديد ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير للجميع 
ونشكركم علي مجهوداتكم الرائعه


----------



## m.alkhdour (2 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء
ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والتوفيق للأخت مريم و لكل زملائي


----------



## تامر. (3 يونيو 2010)

مبارك علينا جميعا ًإفتتاح هذا القسم الجديد .
من كل قلبي أتمنى لهذا الملتقى المزيد والمزيد من التقدم والازدهار .


----------



## رفيق توفيق (3 يونيو 2010)

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ .​كحبكم مهندس رفيق توفيق هدكم الى الجميع المهندسات


----------



## مهندس لمستقبل (3 يونيو 2010)

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه


موفقين ان شاء الله... مريم بالتوفيق*​


----------



## ودالمجمر (3 يونيو 2010)

الاخت مريم لك الشكر على المجهود الوافر لتطوير مشتركي الملتقى , اتمنى لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## مريم محمد علي (3 يونيو 2010)

أشكركم جميعا إخوتي الكرام على حسن تفاعلكم و تهانيكم ودعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق
بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم عنا كل خير
القسم لكم و بكم نتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتكم التي نتشرف بها و نستفيد منها ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
شكرا لكم
المهندسة مريم محمد علي


----------



## ياسر زين (3 يونيو 2010)

لكم منا كل الشكر والتقدير .جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.lena shehadah (4 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك والي الامام


----------



## نجم مصر 1 (4 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله ويارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ولكم مني ارق التهاني والتحيات


----------



## ma_sheemy (4 يونيو 2010)

ألف مبروك ومزيدا من التقدم والإزدهار


----------



## جمال احويج (4 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ... كم نتمنو ان يكون \اقسام جديدة ... وهدا القسم جداً مهم ورائع ومشكور من ساهم في زرع بدرة علم ولوبالبسيط ..تم يكون كتير الكتير ,,والله موفقين ...


----------



## محمد عبدالله فرج (4 يونيو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالتوفيق ان شاء وإلى الأمام دائما وأدعوا الله أن يعلى بكم شأن المسلمين 
ونتمنى للأخت مريم التوفيق والنجاح دائما إن شاء الله


----------



## امه الله السودانيه (4 يونيو 2010)

مبارك القسم الجديد وربنا يعينكم ويتقبل كل أعمالكم


----------



## اسامه13 (5 يونيو 2010)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد نتمنى التقدم للمنتدى


----------



## اسم مستعار (5 يونيو 2010)

مبروك أفتتاح القسم الجديد و بالتوفيق ان شالله


----------



## صهصيان صهة (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## منيانة محمد (5 يونيو 2010)

اشكرا كل المراقبين وازوار الكرام مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مزن محمود (5 يونيو 2010)

مبارك لنا جميعا
و وفقكم الله و سدد خطاكم


----------



## صهصيان صهة (5 يونيو 2010)

ادعو اللة ان يوفقكم ويرعاكم ويحقق بكم الخير


----------



## سفيان غواص (5 يونيو 2010)

*مبروك أفتتاح القسم الجديد و بالتوفيق ان شالله*​


----------



## محمدالحميدي40 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمدالحميدي40 (5 يونيو 2010)

احب اشكر جميع العاملين على المنتدى واشكر كل من شارك


----------



## ajaha (5 يونيو 2010)

وفق الله الجميع


----------



## ajaha (5 يونيو 2010)

*احب اشكر جميع العاملين على المنتدى واشكر كل من شارك*​


----------



## ajaha (5 يونيو 2010)

*مبروك أفتتاح القسم الجديد و بالتوفيق ان شالله*​


----------



## cool_katkot (5 يونيو 2010)

مبروووك يا جماعه وربنا يوفقكوا جميعا لما فيه الخير


علم ينتفع به دايما خليها ف بالك


----------



## alassaf (6 يونيو 2010)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء
ودائما تقدم وازدهار لملتقانا ملتقى المهندسين العرب
والتوفيق للأخت مريم*​


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته موفقين ان شاء الله مرسى الاسكندرانى


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (6 يونيو 2010)

مبروك الافتتاح ودائما تقدم وازدهار للملتقى


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 يونيو 2010)

كان حلما فخاطرا فاحتمالا***ثم أضحى حقيقة لا خيالا

بعد الحمد والشكر لله, ندعو الله تعالى أن يجزي خيرا لجزاء كل من الأخت المهندسة مريم (صاحبة الفكرة بإنشاء القسم) والأخ المهندس (راعي الفكرة) وكذا كل من ساهم ويساهم في رقي القسم ببذل الجهد ما أمكن. 

والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## المختار الأبيض (6 يونيو 2010)

نبارك للجميع و نتمنى لكم التوفيق و النجاح ...


----------



## رفيق توفيق (7 يونيو 2010)

*المشاركه معكم مهندس رفيق توفيق*

آمل من القائمين على المنتدى تثبيت رابط الموضوع 
مهندس رفيق توفيق 

اخواني الطلاب والمهندسين أقدم لكم مكتبة على الانترنت والتي تشتمل على العديد من كتب الهندسة المعمارية والمدنية و الكيميائية و الكهربائية والالكترونية والميكانيكية في شتى مجالاتها , وكذلك سلسلة شوم و دوميس التعليمية وغيرها الكثير ,,,,

تحتوي المكتبة على العديد من الكتب التي تغطي الاقسام التالية : 
1- إدارة المشاريع Project Managment
أ- براميفير .
ب- معدات التشييد
2- الرسم الهندسي Draw Engineering
3- دورة تقييم وإصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة المبادئ والتطبيقات
4- سلسلة دوميس التعليمية Dummies DerieS
5- سلسلة شوم التعليمية Collection of Schaum's Outline 
6- علوم هندسية أخرى
7- كتب هندسية
8- ندوة الكوارث وسلامة المباني في الدول العربية 2008 
9- هندسة الانشاءات Construction Engineering 
10- هندسة المياه والبيئة Environment And Water Engineering
11- هندسة النقل والمرور Traffic and Transportation Engineering 
12- هندسة معمارية Architecture Engineering 
13-هندسة كهربائية والكترونية Electrical and electronics Engineering 
14- هندسة كيميائية Chemical Engineering .
15- هندسة ميكانيكية Mechanical Engineering .


http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6...f/sharing.html





الروابط تعمل كلها.



إذا أعجبك موضوعي لا تنسى تقييمه​
مهندس رفيق توفيق محبكم فى الله ) :6::6::6:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي رفيق على هذه المكتبة الهامة


----------



## د. أياد محمد (26 يونيو 2010)

مبارك للجميع افتتاح القسم الجديد الخاص بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية مع التمنيات بمزيد من النقدم و الرقي في سبيل إيصال المعلومة الحديثة الى القراء ونشر المعرفة العلمية بين جموع القراء. 

تبقى لنا امنية نتمنى ان تتحقق لتكتمل حلقات علوم المعلومات المكانية وهي إستحداث قسم جديد لعلم الأستشعار عن بعد وتطبيقاته لما له من أهمية كبيرة في عالمنا اليوم.

شكرا جزيلا للقائمين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب و قسم أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

د. أياد محمد فاضل
أستاذ مساعد​


----------



## رفيق توفيق (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

أبارك للجميع إفتتاح قسم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ..

فقد تم طرح موضوع كمقترح بإفتتاح القسم و كان التجاوب كبير من الأعضاء ..
و ها هو القسم يتم إفتتاحه ليخدم الجميع و ليستفيدوا منه بإذن الله ..

كما أشكر المهندسة مريم محمد علي على اقتراحها و متابعتها المستمرة ..
حتى تم إنشاء القسم و تكليفها بالإشراف عليه و متابعته و تطويره ..

القسم منكم و إليكم و أتمنى للجميع الفائدة ..
كما أتمنى المشاركة من الجميع في إنجاح القسم ..

وفق الله الجميع :59:

و تحياتي لكم ..مهندس رفيق توفيق


----------



## memo110 (7 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد وفقكم الله , وشكراً للمهندسة مريم محمد علي لمتابعتها من أجل انشاء هذا القسم , وفقك الله .


----------



## kawanawzad (18 يوليو 2010)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## رفيق توفيق (19 يوليو 2010)

*الف الف الف الف مبروك المهندسة مريم محمد على على هذا المجهود 
وان شاء الله انتى قدها وقدود*​


التوقيع:إننا طلاب شهادة ... لسنا نحرص على هذه الحياة ... هذه الحياة تافهة رخيصة ... نحن نسعى إلى الحياة الأبدية .

الله غايتنا.. والرسول قدوتنا .. والقرآن دستورنا .. والجهاد سبيلنا .. والموت في سبيل الله أسمى أمانينا .

يا راحلين عن الحياة وساكنين بأضلعي .... هل تذكرون توجعي وتوجع الدنيا معي .







معك /مهندس رفيق توفيق للا ستشارات الهندسيه فى الر ياض ) قسم عمارة


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مبارك لجميع أعضاء المنتدى هذا القسم المتميز و أرجو التوفيق للجميع


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 يوليو 2010)

مهدكى الحترا م وا تقدير من المهندس رفيق توفيق 
اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ


----------



## رفيق توفيق (21 يوليو 2010)

مهندس رفيق توفيق قسم عمارة :
)










الهي قد تحاببنا ومنك الحب والعهد**فنرجو فوقنا ظلا حين الحر يشتد

لنا ولأهلنا عفو ومنك العفو يمتد**ومغفرة ومنزلة جنان مالها من حد
​


----------



## eng_ahmedsalah (29 يوليو 2010)

موفقه بعون الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله ..... لقد تقدم قسمنا العزيز للامام في شهور قليلة... لكم مني كل دعوات التقدم والتوفيق.*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (6 أبريل 2011)

الف الف الف مليون مبروك


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 مايو 2011)

شكرآآآ ع المجهود الكبير للجميع الذي ساعد في انجاح القسم


----------



## sezar (26 مايو 2011)

انا اخصائي نظم معلومات جغرافية و ارغب في المساهمة


----------



## عبدالبارى (7 أغسطس 2011)

مبارك لنا القسم الجديد...
وفى تقدم مستمر إن شاء الله
وبالتوفيق للأخت م\ مريم


----------



## رجاء الدين (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك................... و أرجو للمظلومة (المساحة) قسم خاص بها


----------



## دحدوح (4 يناير 2012)

ربنا يصلح حال الجميع


----------



## retirement (2 مارس 2012)

2011 / 2012 Nike Jnr Mercurial Victory Iii Ag Womens Pink Black ShoesBy Anthony Teasedale Posted: 15 April 2011Tags: actor,Nike T 5, Adidas, factory records, Nike,Adidas Predator X, Trainers CAMOUFLAGE | Fashion & Style 14 Alternative Trainer Icons: From Bernie Clifton to The Taliban Johnny Wadd: Big fan of the original Forest Hills, apparently Most people think of Michael Jordan as THE trainer icon, but he's got nothing on Elton John,Adidas Absolado, Leonard Rossiter or Tony Wilson Jesse OwensNot only did Jesse Owens make Hitler and co look like prize cocks by winning everything at the 1936 Berlin Olympics, but his choice of plain black running shoes was a socio-minimalist statement that preceded Prada by about 70 years. And he didn’t talk about his idea for a new website endlessly either.


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (14 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ودائما فى تقدم واذدهار 
انشاء الله 
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب 
شهر الخير والبركه علينا وعليكم 
وجعلنا الله واياكم 
من الصائمين القائمين
المعتوقين من النار
فى رمضان*​


----------



## kreiker1 (15 يونيو 2013)

:28:


----------



## eng-musaab (9 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا و اسال الله ان يوفقكم في كل خطوة


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مبارك القسم الجديد


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

ما شاء الله، قسم جد هام بالنسبة لمستخدمي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

ما شاء الله، قسم جد هام بالنسبة لمستخدمي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية، بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## moh.mog (25 فبراير 2016)

مبارك والى الامام ويارب تعم الفائده للجميع فهو باب من ابواب العلم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

